# Article Claims "clash Of Cultures" Likely In Europe



## Marauder06 (Dec 8, 2010)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40336911/ns/world_news-europe/




> LONDON — It is a Sunday night in London's East End and the self-styled "most hated man in Britain" is holding court, reveling in his vision of a Taliban victory over America and a world under Islamic Shariah law.
> The crowd of about 250 listens intently as Anjem Choudary issues a call to arms in the pristine surroundings of the newly refurbished art deco conference center, built to host weddings and business meetings.
> "There are many battlefields," he says calmly into a microphone. "There's a battlefield outside 10 Downing Street [home to Britain's prime minister] and in the mountains of the Tora Bora [in Afghanistan]."
> Any man who fails to fight, he warns, will face difficulty when the "angel of death" arrives and he is forced to explain to Allah why he did not raise his hand "against the oppressor" out of fear. "Allah will say to him, 'Am I not more worthy to be feared than them?'" Choudary says.
> ...




Nice.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 8, 2010)

England has already surrendered, same for most of Europe.  They just don't know it yet.  Funny thing, the liberals who take delight in trashing Christians or saying we need to understand why these people hate us will fare no better, and possibly worse under a Taliban Styled Europe.


----------



## HOLLiS (Dec 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZtc2ma2GEQ&feature=player_embedded

Also Sweden is in trouble.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 8, 2010)

SOWT said:


> England has already surrendered, same for most of Europe.  They just don't know it yet.  Funny thing, the liberals who take delight in trashing Christians or saying we need to understand why these people hate us will fare no better, and possibly worse under a Taliban Styled Europe.



You _do_ need to know why they hate things, so you know how to destroy them.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 8, 2010)

SpitfireV said:


> You _do_ need to know why they hate things, so you know how to destroy them.



I know why they hate me, the apeasers think singing cum-by-ya in Arabic will convince our enemies that we should learn to get along.


----------

